# LAMINECTOMY... L2-L3? Sequence?



## lidad99 (Mar 13, 2010)

Patient was admitted for back surgery.  Diagnoses include:  intervertebral 
disc discplacement of the L2-L3 and L3-L4 spaces with spinal stenosis.  Patient was taken to the OR where the following procedures were performed:  Laminectomy with diskectomy of L2-L3 and laminectomy decompression at L3-L4.   
 these cases always confuse me...


----------



## lovetocode (Mar 13, 2010)

This is not my area of expertise, but I would code the laminectomy with diskectomy of L2-L3 with a 63047 and the laminectomy decompression at L3-L4 with a 63017. I would love to hear others' coding advice. Also, I would think you could charge 63048 for the additional lumbar segment.


----------



## sugargirl (Mar 13, 2010)

*lami*

I would code 63047, 63048 for a 2 level lami. Work for Neurosurgeon, I code lot's of these.  Hope this help's!


----------



## BCrandall (Mar 15, 2010)

I'd use 63047/48 also.


----------

